# Vect VS the Emperor of mankind



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

I decided to give Vect a fair fight, abbadon being a brute not worth his time, and creed being a lowly human whos also not worth his time.

Vect vs the EMPEROR OF MANKIND, who would win? for once, Vect has his work cut out for him on this one 

just to set some rules: both sides can employ ANY tatical maneuvers, and any ploys in order to finish the other, useing everything fluff wise, if they were to seriously go at eachother with the intent that one would have to die, for good. none of that alive on the golden throne, or haemonculi regenerating crap.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

Isn't the Emperor a god-like psyker?

And can't they literally 'break' planets in two?

Which could easily be applied to enemy ships no doubt. 

No contest, Emperor hands down.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

The Emperor... He defeated Horus in single combat as he was about to ascend to undefeatable demonhood and destroyed him completely in body and soul. 

Vect... whats he done? Ran away from a bunch of stuff, and goes into combat with a personal bodyguard on whats basically a tank with a force feild.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

The Emperor would just look at Vect, facepalm, and what? Ouh, Vect fell dead to the ground from the force of the facepalm.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

GrizBe said:


> The Emperor... He defeated Horus in single combat as he was about to ascend to undefeatable demonhood and destroyed him completely in body and soul.
> 
> he may have done so, but he is a vegetable now because of it, of coarse this thread is assuming the emperor is up and kicking
> 
> ...


you two are obviously taking the easy answers, which i expect most people will flock to, but that in lays the real challenge, the fight between vect and the emperor, 1 on 1 is obviously one sided, but tatically speaking, I think vect has a chance, if he played his cards right, to bring down all of the human empire, and even kill the Emperor himself.

How, you would ask. but with vect being a tatical genius, do you not think he could manipulate other races to join him? the easiest would probably be the orks and tau, orks just giving them ideas of a massive waagh that would leave marks upon the very universe, and convincing the tau that siding with vect would be for the 'greater good' would be childs play for vect, if he so chose to attempt it, the challenge would be getting the CE cousins to join in. then useing all these armies with the genius that is Vect, do you not believe he could probably bring enough tatics and distractions in order to possibly confront the Emperor?


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

The emperor was rendered so simply do to the fact he had expended his energy and allowed himself to beat nearly beaten to death during the battle. The fight could have been won from the word go if the emperor wished to kill Horus. Vect, one on one, would be obliterated.

Tactically, the emperor possessed a mind of unparalleled brilliance. I doubt any being could outthink him, at least not any from this galaxy. The emperor is the combined might and intelligence of 1000 extremely powerfully and wise psykers. 

Short answer: emperor.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Okay then.. lets see... Pre-heresy... The Emperer had lived for over 30,000 years. He's united entire planets, created super power beings and vast legions of super troopers, created an empire that spans the galaxy, fought at the head of his legions multiple times, battled and killed demons, giant monsterous creatures, numerous powerful foes in single combat. 

Soo, he fights his battles in person, has universe spanning psychic abilities, made humans from a single planet into one of the most numerous and strongest forces in the entire universe with thousands of planets under their control and created technologies that are still working and marveled after for millenia since.


Vect. Ran away from the eldar fall and only survived as he stole a Ravager with a force feild that protected him. To survive has to consume the life force of others. Controls a single city that has to remain hidden and locked away in the webway. When he goes into battle, does so on said forcefeilded tank. Makes his Kabal kill anyone who disagrees with him to stop inevitable uprisings against him...


Yeah... Still the Emperor.


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

Who the hell is Vect?


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

GrizBe said:


> Vect. Ran away from the eldar fall and only survived as he stole a Ravager with a force feild that protected him. To survive has to consume the life force of others. Controls a single city that has to remain hidden and locked away in the webway. When he goes into battle, does so on said forcefeilded tank. Makes his Kabal kill anyone who disagrees with him to stop inevitable uprisings against him...


old fluff is old, go read the new stuff, they redid everything about the dark eldar really, gave them new life. Vect is no longer someone who ran away with a raider, nor is commorragh a 'single city' go learn the new fluff, then come back with a more educated answer.

Vect even starts on foot in the new dex, but you can take the dias as an upgrade.

you obvously dont read anything new and just rely on old, first gen, material right? so space marines are still crazed warrior monks to you?


----------



## MEQinc (Dec 12, 2010)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> tatically speaking, I think vect has a chance, if he played his cards right, to bring down all of the human empire, and even kill the Emperor himself.


Bring down the Imperium, you`re joking right? Vect is awesome but he just doesn't have the numbers to even begin making a noticeable dent in the Imperium, especially if it's headed by a living Emperor. As far as killing the Emperor goes, Erebus seemed to think it could be done with a skilled (and specially talented) assassin and Vect probably has access to the best assassins so it's possible, though I think it's unlikely.



> How, you would ask. but with vect being a tatical genius, do you not think he could manipulate other races to join him?
> 
> 
> > That doesn't really have anything to do with tactics though? I mean it is a good tactic, but convincing people doesn't really require tactics.
> ...


----------



## Sephyr (Jan 18, 2010)

Vect might win, but Creed has hidden a Baneblade in the Emperor Golden Colostomy Bag. Tacticaly genius, you see. 

Seriously now, Vect wouldn't win. More importantly, especially given the new Dex, he wouldn't want to. Vect and DE in general see humanity on the level of bugs. Would you go out of your way to stomp on every last ant on Earth and kill the Queen ant?


----------



## Cocakoala (Apr 27, 2009)

If you start to assume he could unite all of the Tau, a substantial amount of Orks, all of the Craftworld Eldar and the Dark Eldar Then sure They could do so much damage to the Imperium they wouldnt even need to kill the Emperor, he would be powerless to stop them without the rest of the imperium. But you could also assume a grot could unite them and win, doesnt mean the grot is better then the Emperor at anything. You cant assume he could do that anyway, CWE are never just going to throw their lives away especially for Vect, Orks are too unpredictable and you seem to be taking the Tau empire as one which would sell itself for magic beans.


----------



## Harriticus (Nov 10, 2010)

Emperor incinerates him with a glance. And I said Vect would demolish Creed in the thread about them fighting.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

like i said in the first post, Abbadon and Creed are playthings for vect, so i wanted to make a thread that gave him a challenge, XD


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

In a fight, Abaddon would obliterate Vect. In a war? He might win. Don't know, but neither of those commanders are anything to be trifled with. 

This isn’t just a challenge, this is like putting a guppy up against a shark. I very much doubt that he could contend with a primarch, let alone the big E. In a fight, even lorgar would kick his shit out his ears.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

gen.ahab said:


> In a fight, Abaddon would obliterate Vect. In a war? He might win. Don't know, but neither of those commanders are anything to be trifled with.
> 
> This isn’t just a challenge, this is like putting a guppy up against a shark. I very much doubt that he could contend with a primarch, let alone the big E. In a fight, even lorgar would kick his shit out his ears.


abbadon would certainly not obliterate vect in a fight, hate to break it to you, he may not die, but like hell he would Obliterate vect, he would lose the fight due to vects superior speed and tatics, along with that vect wears a shadowfield, which makes him next to impossible to attack as is, and then the chaos gods would wisp him away to save him before he took his last breath. abbadon may be a warrior, but Vect is a warrior and a brilliant tactician. and on the board, useing the dice, vect still beat him twice out of 10 times when my rolls gimped Vect to all damnation and gave abbadon a 5 or 6 all 10 times for the bonus attacks from his daemon weapon. (and even then, I was rolling a retarded amount of 1's when rolling for vects saves) and Abbadon was ALWAYS left with only one wound from his full 4 from the first turn, ill setup a program at some point to purely random roll dice and push it to 1000 fights, i bet you that Vect will win more fights at that point then Abbadon would


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Mmmmmmk, Abaddon is a brilliant leader and tactician and an unparalleled fighter. In the fluff, he is nigh unbeatable IN A FIGHT. In the fluff, he would win in a fight. I don't give a flying fuck about the rules.


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

But we all know that Vect already is already using his tactics to beat the Emperor. I even bet Vect had some hand in the Heresy, that sneaky bastard. Now he just has to play the waiting game.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

abbadon is only brilliant when compared to OTHER IMPERIUM LEADERS, and every main 'leader' are called 'unparalleled fighters' and 'nigh unbeatable in a fight' so stop spouting the bullshit, point is, game stat wise, in which shows their respective skills shows that Vect would win


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> abbadon is only brilliant when compared to OTHER IMPERIUM LEADERS, and every main 'leader' are called 'unparalleled fighters' and 'nigh unbeatable in a fight' so stop spouting the bullshit, point is, game stat wise, in which shows their respective skills shows that Vect would win


Game stat wise, Abaddon is neutered. I don't get why your touting this fanboy shit as fact. Your codex is more or less 2 editions ahead (not literally I know, but we are probably closer than not to 6th.) Like OMFG Mephiston is such a champ so much better than Lucius. No shit right.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Spouting shit? The warmaster of chaos, chosen champion of the 4 chaos gods and the one who could arguably put up with a primarch? You are the one using rules of a 5th ed codex to say that someone could win in fluff because the other is a 4th and you say I am spouting shit? I get that you have a little bit of a nerd boner for DE and Vect is the Lord of the DE, but get the fuck over it. Rules plays little baring on fluff. See the GK for examples.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> abbadon is only brilliant when compared to OTHER IMPERIUM LEADERS, and every main 'leader' are called 'unparalleled fighters' and 'nigh unbeatable in a fight' so stop spouting the bullshit, point is, game stat wise, in which shows their respective skills shows that Vect would win


To be honest Vect would not win, you seem to be going on a fan-boy rant here. Any of the current chapter master would lay the beat down on his Emo Elf ass! Not to mention the original question is pointless the emperor would go "Hey look elf *thinks for .001 of a second and vect explodes" Awww look dead elf.

Hell the Adaptus Custodies would rip vect apart before he could scratch there armor it took 100 marines to beat 5 OF THEM! So please stop the vect fan boy love.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

The Emperor is a shriveled up old prune with no muscle or let alone bowel control. Vect would snuff out his entire existence with but a breath. A Tau Fire Warrior could beat the Emperor with a spoon.

Unless we're talking about Warhammer 32K, in which case there could be a fair fight.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

What A Fanboy. Really the fact u truly belive Vect blows past Abaddon and Creed with ease is bad enough. Now you belive your recently made Dex puts Vect above the Big E? Clearly as others said your just a Fanboy.

Emp wins.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Warlock in Training said:


> What A Fanboy. Really the fact u truly belive Vect blows past Abaddon and Creed with ease is bad enough. Now you belive your recently made Dex puts Vect above the Big E? Clearly as others said your just a Fanboy.
> 
> Emp wins.


The "Emp" couldn't beat a sack of ants if he tried. I don't see the problem. The OP's comparison is between the best warlord of our time and some degenerate old ouphe artificially kept alive and not even conscious.

Vect couldn't lose if he tried.


----------



## Biellann (Sep 6, 2010)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> The "Emp" couldn't beat a sack of ants if he tried. I don't see the problem. The OP's comparison is between the best warlord of our time and some degenerate old ouphe artificially kept alive and not even conscious.
> 
> Vect couldn't lose if he tried.


Well, considering the OP said:


> none of that alive on the golden throne... crap.


I thought that would mean that the Emp is alive and kicking. i.e. NOT on the golden throne.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Warlock, you just can not grasp the full situation, Vect is superior to Abbadon AND Creed easily.

one on one, hes definitly NOT superior to the emperor, but this is why I said tactically to the options available to them, and that the emperor is the big boy with all the super toys in this case. I have given a very unlikely, next to impossible, but still possible, thought in that if vect could unify some xeno races he would have a chance at success. (a slim one still that would take perfect execution in order to pull off, something that vect has been uncannily GOOD AT DOING in the fluff!)

but you are all the fools, warlock thinking abbadon is some unstoppable force unrivaled in combat. Gen playing his own fanboy rants claiming others to be fanboys.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

When I say that Russ could beat the emperor, than we will talk, but until that point my level of rabid fanboyism pales in comparison to this masterpiece.

Also, you're stupid; Abaddon would win in a fight. Not the best argument, but it is at least as good as yours.


----------



## Brother Arnold (Aug 29, 2010)

As much as it pains me to say it, the Emperor would completely, utterly, totally, undeniably wipe Vect and every single last bit of Vect, mental and physical, off the face of several universes from one and a half continents away in less than a hundredth of a nanosecond. He held back on Horus, and even though he still got put in the Golden Throne, Horus was still pretty damn powerful at that point. Here, the Emperor has no reason to hold back. And if he waltzed into the Webway to kill Vect, then not only would the Supreme Overlord of Commorragh be completely totalled, it would pretty much destroy _the whole Dark Eldar race._ IIRC, the reason DE don't allow any sort of psychic power to be used is because that would let the Warp establish a connection to the Webway. Then Slaanesh would just stroll in and eat all the Dark Eldar. Hell, all the Emperor (or really any non-Ork psyker) has to do to destroy the Dark Eldar is to walk into Commorragh and just use a tiny, otherwise inconsequential psychic ability and then Slaanesh would gatecrash the whole place.


----------



## Zharak (Feb 12, 2011)

I don't know if this is a troll or if he's being sincerely honest about Vects um.. tactical "genius"


----------



## daedalusaf (Mar 23, 2011)

emperor will win because he has deus ex machina on his side, no matter the odds. nuff said


----------



## Kinglopey (Sep 10, 2008)

In a Fair one-on-one fight, yeah the emperor.

But Vect doesn't fight fair, he sets up dominos and watches them all fall into place, if it were to happen Vect probably wouldn't even be there...

As for getting other Xeno's involved, It's not like they'd "Parley" and agree to something, they'd be minipulated in making strikes that fit a DE master plan.

but in a fair fight, yeah the Emperor would win.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

if the emperor is so powerful, why do the eldar exist? why do orks exist? why does any Xeno race exist with the Imperiums kill all the xeno mandates? why did the traitor legions get as far as they did? i can understand the whole emperor going easy on horus, and even the traitor legions to an extent, but my other points still stand, WHY is there Xeno races if hes so powerful, if the Eldar empire didnt fall, would he exist? hes like jesus, no one can prove his all mighty power, only that he is a symbol for the imperium to worship, once again, like jesus.

point being: is the emperor powerful? yes, is he superior to vect? most definitly, but the imperium has many enemies, and the webway spans infinitely across the universe including Terra. Vect is on a level where his guile and intelligence are probably superior to almost all the primarchs, and having technology from the Eldar Empire, which was still far superior to the imperium of the 41st millennium, he, essentially is superior to any living leader in the imperium at the current moment.

I will say it again: in direct combat, yes, vect would be splattered by the 'super psyker' known as the Emperor, but if he is so powerful that he could not be taken down by a tactical assault upon Terra by these Xeno races that are supposidly just ants under his foot to be crushed at his will, yet he never did, then would he not have had the power to stop Horus without killing him?

through their dark cunning, the dark eldar would stoop to whatever means to accomplish their goal if they figured they had a sure advantage in the matter, Leaking or molding the webway to block off any access to commorragh, to minimalize Slaanesh finding it, then letting the lesser races use it to get onto terra, as to become a very strong decoy while the full force of the DE materialize and take out the emperor using everything the DE have to do so, would be possible (not necessarily probable, given the stupidly high amount of planning and things going to said plan that would have) of succeeding.

Would Vect ever do it? at the current moment I could not see Vect actually doing it, but can it happen?

Ill recap:

- Emperor = super powerful, probably the most powerful being in the universe, this is true
- Emperor =/= god, he can be hurt, and because he can be hurt, we can assume he can die.
- Emperor =/= Omnipotent, he does not know everything that will happen in the universe, if he does then he must have one hell of a plan. If he was all powerful, as so many people like to think, why is there war outside of the civil war, why do orks, Eldar, Tau, Necrons, Tyranids exist.

Point is, ultimately, is the Emperor superior directly to vect? yes. is the Emperor so powerful that a suprise attack of combined forces of multiple worlds, of multiple races using some tactical genius to manipulate it in order to take the emperor out even if it cost a massive amount would still have 0% chance of winning? no. Would Vect ever dare to even attempt this? no why? he has no reason to. 

This thread was posted because Abbadon and Creed are certainly not, tactically, on the same level as Vect, Vect is superior to creed in tactical guile, in the forces he commands, in the technology he has access to, and even physically. As for Abbadon, who, though is a battlemaster, and the favored of the chaos gods now that horus is not around, Abbadon has superior physical qualities, Abbadon probably could muster Forces on par with Vect, but Abbadon does not live constantly under the pressure of his own kind stabbing him in the back, outside of the battlefield if they got the chance. Using his speed and his brain, Vect would certainly out maneuver Abbadon, in war, on the battlefield, if vect was facing abbadon, vect would win, if Vect faced Abbadon one on one, if abbadon actually got a hit on Vect, he would do some serious damage, but Vect is just as unparalelled as Abbadon in combat, else how would he have rose to be the leader of the Evil scumbag race known as the dark eldar.

Commorragh truly is a place filled with the biggest scumbag backstabbers in the known galaxy, but that is, in part, why it is the best breeding ground for the tactically strong, the superior of the superiors. it is a place where if your not superior, you die.


----------



## eyescrossed (Mar 31, 2011)

I smell a troll... Or a rabid fanboy...

It's not good to feed either, guys. You're not going to win the argument, even if in the next Codex it specifically says that there is no way Vect could beat the Emperor in any way, shape or form.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Zharak said:


> I don't know if this is a troll or if he's being sincerely honest about Vects um.. tactical "genius"


No he honestly thinks he would win it looks like............

To make things more fun lets have Sanguinius Fight Vect! But that would be unfair because sanguinius has wings and would beat vect into the ground before cutting off his head and punting it over the imperial palace.

Now THIS is how you do Fanboyism that makes sense!
:rofl:


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

haha prob should have kept it in the fluff forum KA.

In the OP he put creed and abaddon would lose to Vect because a whole bunch of members boiled it down that conclusion already. We've already had huge discussions over there about who would win. 

I think against the Emperor Vect would probably lose though KA, just because he is the most powerful psyker of all time, there's a good chance he would see right through vect's genius. Inquisitors have predicted DE actions before. 

I do think he would put up a better fight than chaos though, maybe. The chaos gods are older than him though as well, aside from slaanesh at least. 

So the necrons/c'tan, the emperor, and three chaos gods are older and more experienced than Vect.

The only other thing I think vect would have a problem against is the tyranids because there is no 'tricking them' and their numbers are huge and I cant imagine they have souls to feed on.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

> emperor powerful? yes, is he superior to vect? most definitly


Hold it.. our moronic fanboy has just said The Emperor is superior to Vect, yet, he's still saying Vect could win in a fight?

:laugh:


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> Warlock, you just can not grasp the full situation, Vect is superior to Abbadon AND Creed easily.


Fluffwise Vect is not more powerful than Abbadon, I don't see any reason to think that's true at all. Abbadon might be a 13 time loser but he is still brilliant in his leadership, strategy, tactics and martial prowess. The fluff is unequivocal about it. He is the chosen of Chaos because he is the best. 

A walking around Emperor from the fluff is the most gifted Strategist and tactician the galaxy has ever seen. He united mankind and pushed all the Xeno's to the edge of the galaxy or destroyed them utterly. On top of that he can literally flay your soul from your body at will makes it seem like hardly a fair fight now does it.


----------



## eyescrossed (Mar 31, 2011)

Aramoro said:


> Abbadon might be a 13 time loser


1) He didn't lead all of the Black Crusades
2) Every time he _did _lead one, he achieved what he wanted to. Except for maybe one.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

eyescrossed said:


> 1) He didn't lead all of the Black Crusades
> 2) Every time he _did _lead one, he achieved what he wanted to. Except for maybe one.


I thought he had lead 13 Black Crusades? Which ones did he not lead?

All Captain Fail did was achieve pyrrhic victories at best, and only after he redefined what victory meant.


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

Isn't it obvious ... the rotting master of mankind would of course win. And ... since he can't move his smelly carcass at all, he'd do it ... _'with fireballs from his eyes and bolts of lightning from his arse'_ ...


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Sworn Radical said:


> Isn't it obvious ... the rotting master of mankind would of course win. And ... since he can't move his smelly carcass at all, he'd do it ... _'with fireballs from his eyes and bolts of lightning from his arse'_ ...


The OP already stated the Emperor was up and round in full ass-kicking mode.


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

Yeah. And he'd even win if he wasn't. :grin:


----------



## eyescrossed (Mar 31, 2011)

Aramoro said:


> I thought he had lead 13 Black Crusades? Which ones did he not lead?


I can't remember to be honest. I might be wrong but I'm almost certain he didn't lead them all.




> All Captain Fail did was achieve pyrrhic victories at best, and only after he redefined what victory meant.


1st Black Crusade: Abaddon gets the Daemonsword Drach'nyen.
2nd Black Crusade: a complete failure, as far as I know.
3rd Black Crusade: nothing known about it.
4th Black Crusade: destruction of the Citadel of Kromarch on El'Phanor. 
5th Black Crusade: nothing known.
6th Black Crusade: nothing known.
7th Black Crusade: known as the Ghost War, a war to sow terror and paranoia - thousands of Blood Angels massacred at Mackan.
8th Black Crusade: nothing known.
9th Black Crusade: nothing known.
10th Black Crusade: I only know of the Confliict of Helica, where the Iron Warriors fought the Iron Hands at Medusa.
11th Black Crusade: nothing known.
12th Black Crusade: the Gothic War, where Abaddon's forces 

Killed billions 
Destroyed planets 
Stole 2 Blackstone Fortresses
13th Black Crusade: started in 999.M41, still ongoing.

His aim has never been to take over the Imperium in one fell swoop, unless I'm missing some hidden canon. I can't see how he's failed 13 times.


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

eyescrossed said:


> I can't remember to be honest. I might be wrong but I'm almost certain he didn't lead them all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:goodpost:
:rtfm: Now let us see your Failbaddon?! I see Winaddon. xD

Abbadon's crusades were used either:
1.) A massive Chaos Assault 
or
2.) Decoy assault for another assault elsewhere for some hidden motive.

Also his 13th Crusade has been his largest and for every crusade they have been getting bigger and bigger as more Chaos minions are drawn to its cause. The 13th Crusade forced the Imperium to commit even more and more forces then ever before to help defend it. It is one of the biggest military engagements in the Imperium going on right now, with Armaggedon as 2nd.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Why do I feel like the entire purpose of this thread is just KhainiteAssassin dickswinging about Vect?


----------



## Rathios1337 (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

GrizBe said:


> Hold it.. our moronic fanboy has just said The Emperor is superior to Vect, yet, he's still saying Vect could win in a fight?
> 
> :laugh:


Inappropriate



Aramoro said:


> Fluffwise Vect is not more powerful than Abbadon, I don't see any reason to think that's true at all. Abbadon might be a 13 time loser but he is still brilliant in his leadership, strategy, tactics and martial prowess. The fluff is unequivocal about it. He is the chosen of Chaos because he is the best.
> .



It looks like Aaron Dembski-Bowden would disagree with you.

Also I think a lot of Abaddon's failures aren't just with the crusades, I believe he has _tried_ to go on many crusades but was only successful a couple times. He is portrayed as the type who, when he fails, merely says that he accomplished everything aimed to so it doesnt matter that he lost.





Rathios1337 said:


> I sense if vect wished to take this guy up the ass he wouldn't say no.


Definitely inappropriate


However I will say this khainite. If you ask the question who would win someone vs someone, you do kind of have to be open to both sides of the argument and not go into it ready to pounce on anyone who says the option you aren't voting for yourself. I am a dark eldar fan as well as an emperor fan and it would clearly AT LEAST be a close fight, so you had to know a lot of people would say the emperor.


----------



## demonictalkin56 (Jan 30, 2011)

While I am not someone who thinks the Emp is unstoppable as let's face it the Heresy killed him (good reasons why but still) putting him at the peak of his powers against any of the playable characters in the game is a little silly.

The only one who in terms of fluff could actually stand a chance of hurting the big E in my opinion is probably the nightbringer ashe is a god or at least nearest a god as characters get (the avatar of Khaine is close yes but ultimately a fragment).

Let's face it the main reason for the emp being dead (except providing the fading hope of the 40k universe) is that if he was playable it would be frankly stupid


----------



## Rathios1337 (Jul 2, 2010)

unxpekted22 said:


> Inappropriate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I changed it (I was feeling childish)


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Whats childish is anyone willing to feed this troll.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Emperor every time, 
established fluff = he wins
game rules= he wins
common sense =he wins 

Cant even understand why this would be up for debate,its a given, its night follows day obvious,As impressive as Vect is as a character, he is a playable one and as such immediately is reduced to "dabbling" at warfare and combat, he cant be measured against a being like the Emperor.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> old fluff is old, go read the new stuff, they redid everything about the dark eldar really, gave them new life. Vect is no longer someone who ran away with a raider, nor is commorragh a 'single city' go learn the new fluff, then come back with a more educated answer.
> 
> Vect even starts on foot in the new dex, but you can take the dias as an upgrade.
> 
> you obvously dont read anything new and just rely on old, first gen, material right? so space marines are still crazed warrior monks to you?


Sorry man, but Commorragh is still essentially a single city, it may very well have a conglomeration of other, satellite realms but ultimately, it combines as one nation, which is a city. And the Space Marines are still essentially warrior monks and I think it's fair to count some (not all) as crazed, such as Death Company. So.... Yeah, don't be so disrespectful to people, that was unjustified, and unfair.

To have a balanced answer, lets look at the both of them, disregarding events of the past and future. Vect, has Commorragh, wouldn't really be able to convince the Tau Empire due to the Haemonculi incident (I forget the proper name). May be able to get some orks, but not enough, CE may join him, but since Mankind is the only serious opposition to Chaos they are again unlikely to and are in fact far more likely to fight to defend the Emperor. On the other hand Vect does have access to some of, point for point, the nastiest troops in the game, Incubi, Wyches etc. As well as being an absolutely lethal close combat monster and having the Dais of Destruction.

The Emperor is three-quarters dead on the Golden throne true, but his body guards are the single most effective fighting force in the Imperium. Think Grey Knights, then multiply it and you're getting close. In addition there are all the other forces on Terra, the Navigator houses rely on the Emperor for their abilities to be effective, and their abilities are what make them effective so their house troops, not to mention the Wolf Blade would be added to that, and all the psykers on Terra. Plus the inquisiton, the Grey Knights themselves, the officio assassinorium which is not based on Terra but undoubtedly a few operatives would be available to the Inquisition. The rest of the Inquisitorial forces in reach of Terra. Mars, the single most powerful collection of technology in the Imperium, STC's titans, stuff from the age of strife, the dark ages etc. Add to that all of the war fleets stationed around Terra, the moon which is essentially one big weapons platform.

So, for all that Vect is a genius he's unlikely to get close, the combined forces of the Imperium of Man alone are too great for the Dark Eldar to overcome, they just don't have the numbers to take on Terra's defenses. You wouldn't be able to trick them away as the defense of the Emperor is all important, oh, and he's their god so they would fight all the harder. Has to be the Emperor. Remember all of this is based on present day 40k so no talking about how Vect ran away, Emperor destroyed Horus etc. Just purely what would happen if the two races faced off. Sorry man.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Haha Fanboy got pwnt. ^


----------

